
Google's Project Fi cell phone service is simple, until it's not - aaronbrethorst
http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/8/9118283/googles-project-fi-cell-phone-service-is-simple-until-its-not
======
Urgo
Great writeup. I was eager to switch to Fi myself and mad when my friends
started getting invites and I didn't. But then the day came when I got my
invite and I started reading what it would do to my google voice # and red
flags kept going up and I ended up not switching.

One thing not explicitly covered here too is I actually don't want to lose
either my carrier number nor my google voice # and you do need to lose one of
the two. I've had the same cell #, albeit most people have my GV #, since
~1999 and I don't want to lose that or my 6+ year old GV #. The "solution" for
me was to port my GV # to a different google account and then get a new GV #
for Fi but I opted to just keep Verizon for now..

